# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > آموزش: طراحی رابط کاربری پروژه + سورس

## birtemp

اوایل ماه یه پروژه دستم بود که رابطش رو با نرم‌افزار Blend و تکنولوژی  wpf طراحی کردم و سبک کاریش هم تخت بود. قسمتی از این پروژه رو صرفاً واسه آشنایی با قابلیت های wpf و رایگان و البته با کسب  اجازه از صاحب نرم افزار (که قبلاً اینکار انجام گرفته) تو این پست براتون  قرار دادم.

برا دیدن کدهای پروژه از نرم افزار ویژوال استودیو  2012 یا Blend 2012 استفاده کنید.
دریافت سورس کد + فایل اجرایی
منبع

----------


## arefba

فایل exe  رو دانلود کردم 
خوشحالم طراحان ایرانی هم به flat design  رو آوردن 
در کل خوب بود اما یه سری مسائل رو در پیاده کردنش توی wpf  رعایت نکردین

----------


## arefba

فایل exe  رو دانلود کردم 
خوشحالم طراحان ایرانی هم به flat design  رو آوردن 
در کل خوب بود اما یه سری مسائل رو در پیاده کردنش توی wpf  رعایت نکردین

----------


## birtemp

ممنون میشم مشکلاتش رو بیان کنید ;)

----------


## arefba

سلام من برنامه نویس هستم و فقط به خاطر اینکه کسی نیست برام طراحی ها رو پیاده کنه بعضی وقت ها دستی تو طراحی میبرم پس انتقاد هایی که به طراحی می کنم رو زیاد جدی نگیرید  اول اینکه فونتی که شما استفاده کردید شما میتونستید تموم برنامه رو با یه فونت فارسی زیبا کار کنید مثل  b yekan  اینجوری کار زیباتون جلوه ی بهتری میگرفت دوم اینکه سه باکسی که در پایین ساختین قسمتی ازشون خارج از فرم اصلی برنامه هستن و کاربر نمیتونه ببینتشون شما فاصله ها رو از طرفین رعایت کردین اما خیلی خوب میشد که فاصله با پایین رو هم حفظ می کردین سوم اینکه خودتون بهتر میدونید که طراحی مسطح چجوری هست و در پیاده سازیش خیلی خوب بودید اما در طراحی مسطح اگه انتخاب رنگ ها درست نباشه طراحی به یک طراحی مرده مبدل میشه وانتخاب  رنگ در طراحی مسطح  بیشتر از سایر سبک های طراحی به چشم میاد شما این نمونه طراحی مسطح رو ببینید http://www.freshculture.net/en/the-b...-free-ui-kits/ ولی خوب چون معلومه خیلی وقته تو کار دیزاین بودین میدونید که رعایت کوچکترین جزئیات طراحی رو به اوج میرسونه

----------


## Direlap

> خوشحالم طراحان ایرانی هم به flat design  رو آوردن


دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه مثل سایتی که معرفی کردین اگه میدونید چند تا سایت دیگه هم در رابطه با طراحی فلت معرفی کنید و اینم بگید که آیا استفاده از این طرح ها و استایل ها و استفاده از آنها آیا مشمول قانون کپی رایت هستند یا همه میتونن ازشون استفاده کنن یا الهام بگیرن ؟

البته اینم بگم که من میخوام از اینا توی نرم افزار استفاده کنم و نه طراحی سایت.

----------


## birtemp

وبسایت Dribbble.com پره از انواع طراحی
با اینکه طراحی نرم افزار دسکتاپ با طراحی سایت خیلی فرق داره ولی بیشتر منابع طراحی تخت فعلاً تو دست سایت ها و پلتفرم های گوشی هاست
شما می تونید تو همین سایت دریبل تعداد زیادی از طراحی تخت رو پیدا کنید و از هر کدومشون که دوست دارید الگو بگیرید ;)

----------

